# silicone tubing - wall thickness



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi All

Looking for some advice.

I aim to silicone tube soft plumb a connection to the pvc manifold and return line to lower noise and vibration.(3/4Inch)

What is a good wall thickness, i can get 4mm, 6mm, or 8mm walls (is 8mm overkill?)
Thinking of getting some at 20mm ID*26mm OD so that makes 6MM wall, for a 2 feet max run.

I previously bought some 10mm ID 13mm OD => 3mm wall for a reactor and is a little flimsy but not to bad for short straight runs.

this is the site

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Clear-Food-Grade-Silicone-Tube-Hose-Pipe-Brand-New-High-Quality-1mm-40mm-/321897315727?var=&hash=item4af2933d8f:m:mxcHEgn43HQqGg53yH6UI-w

Looking at ratios, this would be the exact same tube size vs wall size ratio as the reactor tube I have so will probably get the 8mm to be safe.

any suggestions \ tips ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Beyond overkill in my opinion. I think 6mm would be perfectly fine


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

6mm would be more than fine. And keep your silicone sections short. This is a vibration isolator, these pieces don't have to be bigger than 3" or so. I do my joints with silicone and they are all small.


----------



## giermoivi (Feb 15, 2016)

roger that, thanks for the replies.
Will have lots of spare tubing left once it arrives if anyone else needs, just pm.


----------

